# brooks saddle weight



## chris folder (11 May 2016)

Hi anyone useing a brooks saddle is there much difference in weight between the brooks and the standard brompton saddle? On the brompton bike build it shows the brompton saddle with 0 weight


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 May 2016)

Negligble. Have a good wee before setting off if you're that worried about weight.

The more appreciable difference for me is the comfort of carrying the folded bike with newer type at least Brompton saddle vs the quite rigid leather & uncomfortable rails on the Brooks.

My Brompton has a B17 narrow Brooks saddle on it but in terms of bum comfort I don't have any great problem with the standard Brommy saddle either.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 May 2016)

If the Brompton site gives the weight difference as zero, then it probably is.
What makes you think it wouldn't be?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2016)

I've ridden my Brompton with both and can honestly say I didn't notice any weight difference.


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

I just had a look at the bike builder. The brompton saddle shows 0kg as it is the standard kit, and included in the total bike weight already. The Brooks are therefore 100 and 140 grams heavier. The B17s has a shorter nose, so your skirt doesn't get caught in it, so explains why it is lighter.


shouldbeinbed said:


> Negligble. Have a good wee before setting off if you're that worried about weight.


The above weights are little less and a little more than half a cup of water, so it doesn't even have to be a _good_ wee


----------



## Profpointy (11 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I just had a look at the bike builder. The brompton saddle shows 0kg as it is the standard kit, and included in the total bike weight already. The Brooks are therefore 100 and 140 grams heavier. The B17s has a shorter nose, so your skirt doesn't get caught in it, so explains why it is lighter.
> 
> The above weights are little less and a little more than half a cup of water, so it doesn't even have to be a good wee



Just get the titanium railed brooks instead; that's a bit lighter :-)


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2016)

Not much, both are the weight of a small elephant


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Just get the titanium railed brooks instead; that's a bit lighter :-)



OK, small elephant after a poop !


----------



## Pale Rider (11 May 2016)

My Spa Nidd Brooks copy weighs a fair bit for a saddle.

Might be one of the reasons why it's so much cheaper than a Brooks.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2016)

Go on, how much does a typical Brooks weigh ?


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

1/2 kg, give or take.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> 1/2 kg, give or take.



Jeessssuuuussssss !!!!!!


----------



## steveindenmark (11 May 2016)

Depending on which model of Brooks. But a B17 compared to a Charge Spoon. The B17 is much heavier.

But I cant see the concern when we are talking about something that is not a lightweight bike to begin with.


----------



## Profpointy (12 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Depending on which model of Brooks. But a B17 compared to a Charge Spoon. The B17 is much heavier.
> 
> But I cant see the concern when we are talking about something that is not a lightweight bike to begin with.



On the other hand, if it's (too) heavy to start with you don't really want to be adding more even more weight.

That said, Brooks for me every time


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2016)

Profpointy said:


> On the other hand, if it's (too) heavy to start with you don't really want to be adding more even more weight.
> 
> That said, Brooks for me every time


It's buggerall.
I'm 95kg, my S6L plus dynohub weighs about say 12kg inc water bottle, that's 107kg. If a Brooks weighs 250g more than the standard saddle it's neither here nor there.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2016)

When I ride my Brommie I normally do so with a rucksack* full of kilos of random crap. I do so at a relaxed pace. 

If you are worried about a difference of a few tens of grams, maybe a Brommie wasn't the right choice in the first place. Maybe something less foldy and more carbony.

*(I will get around to buying some hideously expensive Brompton-specific luggage sometime)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> *(I will get around to buying some hideously expensive Brompton-specific luggage sometime)



See Foodie & Adrian's fettling and fixing other bags to a standard Brommy bag frame (£35 ono) before you do. You'll get very likely a better solution for half the price. I do like my S bag but when I see what others have bodged (meant in the nicest manner) and what I have in my bike cave that could have gone into a similar set up, I do kick myself a bit at splurging £100 on it.


----------



## cisamcgu (31 May 2016)

I got my Brommie bag for free at Evans, with some negotiation about a trade in, when I didn't actually have anything to trade. But, that being said, I think the Brommie bag is a wonderful thing and when considering alternatives, is probably worth it


----------



## chris folder (31 May 2016)

Hi  what brompton bag did you get?


----------



## cisamcgu (1 Jun 2016)

It was an S-Bag - holds a surprising amount of stuff - shopping mostly


----------



## Melvil (1 Jun 2016)

Has anyone used their roll-top bag?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2016)

Melvil said:


> Has anyone used their roll-top bag?


You can get a bag specifically for Rolls? Velo Orange already do a Baguette bag ....


----------



## chris folder (2 Jun 2016)

Hi  I use the s bag do you no you can change the main front flap on bag there is lots of different designs can swap over. I do like the look of the roll top bag


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> You can get a bag specifically for Rolls? Velo Orange already do a Baguette bag ....


You misunderstand. It's a bag for putting your Brompton on top of your Rolls without scratching the paintwork.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jun 2016)

Quite fancy one of these, having seen their panniers reviewed on road.cc;

http://upsobags.co.uk/recycled-bike-bags/ferrybridge-folder-brompton


----------

